# Army Courses List



## Michael OLeary

Please see the new Army Course List thread here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/114268/post-1294580#msg1294580


----------



## Jagd

Is there anywhere that i could find more info on the Winter Warfare courses?


----------



## aesop081

You have 2 courses on there from CFSAL that are not controlled by the army, i assume that was the original intent ?


----------



## Michael OLeary

They were in the original document, the courses are Army responsibility for management of content, but conducted by CFSAL.


----------



## Jagd

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And the winter warfare course question should be it's own topic.


You mean i should start a whole new thread on getting info on winter warfare courses?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Jagd said:
			
		

> You mean i should start a whole new thread on getting info on winter warfare courses?



Actually, in this case it might help. Some who could address the topic may not have seen the question because they aren't following the "course list" thread.

And then a mod can sanitize this thread of all non-applicable content.


----------



## Blakey

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Actually, in this case it might help. Some who could address the topic may not have seen the question because they aren't following the "course list" thread.
> 
> And then a mod can sanitize this thread of all non-applicable content.


Ive posted the Link to WATC, they have lots of good info in regards to joining instructions and so on.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31148/post-223167/topicseen.html#msg223167
As well as a link to the Basic Winter Warfare Qual. Standards


----------



## D-n-A

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> How does it work with getting into a specific course??




In the reserve you fill out a course request form, don't know how it works in the reg force.


----------



## Zero216

Can anyone offer details or a link regarding this course:

Military Trials Management   NCM   Common   LFTEU

And what does LFTEU mean?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Land Force Trials and Evaluations Unit

http://www.army.dnd.ca/cfb_gagetown/units/lfteu_e.asp

also you may want to follow up with this member:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27835.0.html


----------



## q_1966

What is the course Miltary Tandem Master about?


----------



## Centurian1985

I was going to add that there is also a targeting course in the Uk open to officers and NCM, but are you restricting the list to only courses controlled  by the Army?


----------



## Michael OLeary

The list in the original post was the list of course controlled by the Canadian Army at the time it was posted.  It has not been amended for any changes since then.  It does not include all possible courses a soldier or officer might attend in their career.


----------



## shaun_bougie

Michael,

Do you have the DIN link for the courses?  I'm assuming a memo through the chain of command is how one would get onto the mentioned courses?

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## Michael OLeary

What you see is what I had.  Any further details on specific cources would be published by the designated Centre of Excellence.


----------



## plattypuss

Gents

I am going to try and add the link to the 06/07 and 07/08 Army National Individual Trg calendars.  These list the courses that are planned by the Army for those respective years.

http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFDTS/143000440010602/Default.asp

This is the CTC Gagetown Website for those calendars.  Other courses conducted by CFSTG are found here:

http://borden.mil.ca/toc/english/training_establishments_e.asp

For certain career courses - your career manager would load you and for others a memo through the chain of command will do.  Keep in mind that you have to be realistic in your expectations of what course you can get on.  The next few years will see limited posns available on Basic Para courses for example due to the standup of the Spec Ops Regt and the need to reconstitute jump capability back into 3 RCR.


----------



## Leo791989

Do you guys know about Air Force course(s) as well?
Especially Met Tech.


----------



## George Wallace

Usually us Combats Arms types aren't going to find out much about Air Force Courses.


----------



## plattypuss

If you can get on the Army News website they have a feature on the Met Tech trade. Link below for the DIN.

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_5_2.asp


----------



## Snowy91

I know everyone probably trys for this but does anyone know how to apply for or how to get into sniper training? Do they ask you?

I get sworn in on the 13th and leave for basic on the 25th and I was wondering if theres anything I could do to plan ahead.  Thanks


----------



## paracowboy

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> I know everyone probably trys for this but does anyone know how to apply for or how to get into sniper training? Do they ask you?
> 
> I get sworn in on the 13th and leave for basic on the 25th and I was wondering if theres anything I could do to plan ahead.  Thanks


this will not be the first time that question has been asked. I know you find that shocking. There are dozens of pages on it. SEARCH.


----------



## George Wallace

Snowy91 said:
			
		

> I know everyone probably trys for this but does anyone know how to apply for or how to get into sniper training? Do they ask you?


Too early for you to be worrying about that.  You have to get in first.  Then you have to become a Member of the Infantry Branch.  Then you have to become a member of an Infantry Regiment (Regular Force).  Then you may be recognized for your skills, knowledge and courses that you've completed, and be lucky enough to be nominated for the Crse.


			
				Snowy91 said:
			
		

> I get sworn in on the 13th and leave for basic on the 25th and I was wondering if theres anything I could do to plan ahead.  Thanks


Nope!


----------



## Snowy91

Thanks I get the idea, and SEARCH I will!


----------



## radop215

Here is the CFSCE course lists:
http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca/English/SchoolCalendar/calendar_e.html


----------



## Haligonian

I'm curious as to how courses are divided amongst Officers and NCMs.  For example I noticed that Desert Warfare is offered only to NCM's but Jungle and Winter Warfare courses are offered to both Officers and NCMs.  Is this simply a matter of not having enough instructors for an officer Desert course or does it have something to do with the nature of the officer’s role?  I'd also be curious about the sniping courses as they are all offered only to NCMs.  Are there no officers in the army who are snipers?  Do NCOs exclusively lead sniper detachments?


----------



## paracowboy

b00161400 said:
			
		

> Are there no officers in the army who are snipers?


only those who used to be NCMs



> Do NCOs exclusively lead sniper detachments?


yes.

And, that's about all you need to know over open means.


----------



## AFireinside13

So being a reservist, can i apply for any of the NCM courses? or do they have to be Pres only? 

I only ask because i want to take a FIBUA Course, but Im not sure if theres one for reservists or not. Does anyone know what qualifications you must have before taking this course?
many thanks.


----------



## paracowboy

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> So being a reservist, can i apply for any of the NCM courses? or do they have to be Pres only?


there are certain courses available to both Res and Reg components, i.e. Advanced Recce. Sometimes we invite certain Res units in the local area to contribute names for Reg courses. Certain courses are pretty much Reg only. Your best bet, in this case, is to talk with your CoC. You'll have to anyway, eventually.


----------



## AFireinside13

Fair enough, thanks Para


----------



## McG

Another source to search (& update): http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Army_Courses


----------



## medic269

I don't yet have access to DIN so this may be a futile question, but I'm looking for a list of courses available to purple trades.  I was reading through the army courses list and I saw under MOC it said "common" for many courses.  Does this mean they are open to most trades?  I'm a med tech (land) and am curious as to what branching out courses I can take that don't necessarily apply directly to my MOC.


----------



## paracowboy

medic269 said:
			
		

> I was reading through the army courses list and I saw under MOC it said "common" for many courses.  Does this mean they are open to most trades?


with some caveats, yes. For instance, although Patrol Pathfinder and CQCI are 'common', and therefore open to most trades, you don't see many Finance Clerks or Cooks on them. No requirement, so why would a unit pay to send them?


----------



## medic269

I see that side of it yes.  I'm really interested in doing the jump course so I've been trying to research a list of other courses which are available.  Thanks for the response.

Chris


----------



## pteSMITH

I'm in a p.res unit - 1RNBR Fredericton, NB. I was wondering if there was a link that I would be able to check to see what courses would be coming available in my area, summer '07. I should be finishing my SQ just as the summer begins so I'm just trying to get my affairs in order as early as I can.
Granted, I would have asked my CO or an RSM clerk but our unit has dispersed for the holidays and won't be back until January 11.

Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

How about doing your BIQ course.  ???

Btw you should remove your Private Trained avatar as you are *not* qualified for it.


----------



## NL_engineer

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> How about doing your BIQ course.  ???
> 
> Btw you should remove your Private Trained avatar as you are *not* qualified for it.



I think he had the chance to ask by now  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

pteSMITH said:
			
		

> I'm in a p.res unit - 1RNBR Fredericton, NB. I was wondering if there was a link that I would be able to check to see what courses would be coming available in my area, summer '07. I should be finishing my SQ just as the summer begins so I'm just trying to get my affairs in order as early as I can.
> Granted, I would have asked my CO or an RSM clerk but our unit has dispersed for the holidays and won't be back until January 11.
> 
> Thanks.



Just some advice from me, take it or leave it.

1.  You probably should talk to someone lower in rank than your CO.  He might not know who you are, why you are asking him  "what can I do this summer?" or be busy with say, oh, running his/her unit on the little time a Reserve CO has to do so.  If the RSM is standing there when/if you DO attempt to query the CO directly, he may wish to talk to you after.  The RSM, realizing you are an untrained Pte, may then wish to talk to say, your Crse WO, or Section Commander, in a way that your Crse WO or Sect Cmdr may not really like.
2.  If you are on SQ now, or BMQ, or in a Section (somehow), then...your Chain of Command would be found there.  I am thinking they might, if they know, tell you when you BIQ would be running.  Until you complete BIQ, you are untrained as an Inf soldier in the Inf MOC.
3.  RSM clerk is probably not a CF trade.  RMS Clerk, however, is.  They will probably, particularly the Unit Chief Clerk, called the Chief Clerk, be the person to talk to about this either.  See comment #2.
4.  A unit "dispersing" for the holidays is usually referred to as "stood-down" or "on leave".  FYI. 

 8)


----------



## pteSMITH

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Just some advice from me, take it or leave it.
> 
> 1.  You probably should talk to someone lower in rank than your CO.  He might not know who you are, why you are asking him  "what can I do this summer?" or be busy with say, oh, running his/her unit on the little time a Reserve CO has to do so.  If the RSM is standing there when/if you DO attempt to query the CO directly, he may wish to talk to you after.  The RSM, realizing you are an untrained Pte, may then wish to talk to say, your Crse WO, or Section Commander, in a way that your Crse WO or Sect Cmdr may not really like.
> 2.  If you are on SQ now, or BMQ, or in a Section (somehow), then...your Chain of Command would be found there.  I am thinking they might, if they know, tell you when you BIQ would be running.  Until you complete BIQ, you are untrained as an Inf soldier in the Inf MOC.
> 3.  RSM clerk is probably not a CF trade.  RMS Clerk, however, is.  They will probably, particularly the Unit Chief Clerk, called the Chief Clerk, be the person to talk to about this either.  See comment #2.
> 4.  A unit "dispersing" for the holidays is usually referred to as "stood-down" or "on leave".  FYI.
> 
> 8)



Thank you for the very informative reply. I value the advice, very much.
Excuse my terminology, as it may not be conformed quite yet as of last month I was a little more ignorant to rank (and duties thereof). I know more now by asking a few probing questions.

Cheers.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

thump up!


----------



## AWood

I want to point out an error in that list of courses, it has Coyote Surveillance Op down as an Infantry course but it is actually an Armoured course. As far as I know the infantry don't even use Coyotes at all, they use the LAV 3s.


----------



## mattroy

I saw that for the Pathfinder Course that it is for NCMs only, is it possible for an officer to do the course? I've heard from another officer that there are officers in the Pathfinders, but he wasn't specific about them actually doing the course.

Also I was wondering how often the Ranger course is offered for Canadians and what are the qualifications?Including how long the soldier has been in the forces.


----------



## Michael OLeary

AWood said:
			
		

> I want to point out an error in that list of courses, it has Coyote Surveillance Op down as an Infantry course but it is actually an Armoured course. As far as I know the infantry don't even use Coyotes at all, they use the LAV 3s.



You will note that the list was post 20 May 2005, there have no doubt been changes since.  I no longer have access to a current source document for the list and no other member has produced one either.


----------



## youravatar

Arty - OQ (Basic Artillery Officer Phase 4)	Officer	Armour	Arty School


Is this an error?!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

youravatar said:
			
		

> Arty - OQ (Basic Artillery Officer Phase 4)	Officer	Armour	Arty School
> 
> 
> Is this an error?!



Probably



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You will note that the list was post 20 May 2005, there have no doubt been changes since.  I no longer have access to a current source document for the list and no other member has produced one either.


----------



## youravatar

i think it's a pretty obvious one too basic arty but for armoured officer. hmm.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah but like what Mr. O'Leary said, this is a 2 year old thread that hasn't been updated.  :cheers:


----------



## orange.paint

AWood said:
			
		

> I want to point out an error in that list of courses, it has Coyote Surveillance Op down as an Infantry course but it is actually an Armoured course. As far as I know the infantry don't even use Coyotes at all, they use the LAV 3s.



2 years back the infantry in Petawawa had IIRC 4 remote surv coyotes.


----------



## vonGarvin

Until the coyotes were removed from the infantry recce platoons, they did indeed run surveillance courses.  As courses evolve and mature, the list also changes.  It takes time.


----------



## AWood

I was unaware that the infantry ran Surv Op courses at all, I knew they used the T.I. and obviousley did Recce, but I didnt think they used RMSS or MMSS.


----------



## orange.paint

Yep
RCR in Pet IIRC 5 RMSS.I remember as our guys were complaining that they had RMSS...while we had a troop of grizzly's. ;D


----------



## AWood

Oh yeah, RMSS is fun because you have to hump all the kit 200m away from the vehicle and they love to set them up on high ground. Great kit though.


----------



## Caleix

I've gone through that whole list, and i was still left without an answer...is there a specific course that an infantry soldier needs to take to become a breacher or is this a position that everyone is supposed to be trained on how to do?

Caliex


----------



## Pathfinder

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The list in the original post was the list of course controlled by the Canadian Army at the time it was posted.  It has not been amended for any changes since then.  It does not include all possible courses a soldier or officer might attend in their career.



Michael, thanks very much for this.  I'm wondering if you (or anyone else in the forum) could enlighten me on who would teach (on what course) a particular subject - combat/tactical (aka man)tracking?  I presume some of this content would be included on both the Recce Patrolman, Basic Sniper and possibly (?) the Patrol Pathfinder course...  Any and all insights welcomed!

Cheers!
Pathfinder


----------



## N.Grundle

Does the NCM/Officer column mean that an officer cant do the Patrol Pathfinder Course?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker

Patrol Pathfinder is open to Officer's, just as the Ranger course run in the US is as well.  This was told to me by a former Sgt I was on Phase 3 with.

Unfortunately some of the courses listed haven't changed that much in course material, but they have in name.  ie.  QL3 infantry is now DP 1 Infantry, and it's not just run at the infantry school, but also at LFCA TC Meaford (Land Force Central Area Training Centre) and WATC (Western Area Training Centre).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Patrol Pathfinder is open to Officer's, just as the Ranger course run in the US is as well.  This was told to me by a former Sgt I was on Phase 3 with.
> 
> Unfortunately some of the courses listed haven't changed that much in course material, but they have in name.  ie.  QL3 infantry is now DP 1 Infantry, and it's not just run at the infantry school, but also at LFCA TC Meaford (Land Force Central Area Training Centre) and WATC (Western Area Training Centre).



Don't forget LFAA TC DET ALDERSHOT but I think the Centre of Excellence for the course would be The Infantry School.



			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> You will note that the list was post 20 May 2005, there have no doubt been changes since.  I no longer have access to a current source document for the list and no other member has produced one either.


----------



## McG

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah but like what Mr. O'Leary said, this is a 2 year old thread that hasn't been updated.  :cheers:


 ... but if you did want a list which can be updated, it would be here:





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> Another source to search (& update): http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Army_Courses


----------



## IntlBr

I tried doing a search, but didn't want to start a new thread as this was close enough.  I know the Basic Intelligence Officer Course is run at CFSMI in Kingston, but does anyone know the approximate length of this course?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Basic Intelligence Officer PT 1(DL)	1/Sep/09	   11/Sep/09
Basic Intelligence Officer  PT 2	20/May/09  14/Aug/09

Current dates for the course.


----------



## IntlBr

Thank you very much Sapper - but I believe that must be the PRes course?


----------



## George Wallace

Can you access the CFSMI website?

They post the Crses there.

Pt 2 is 5 Jan 10 to 8 Apr 10


There is no difference between the Courses - They are one and the same.


----------



## IntlBr

George, I cannot access the site as I'm not around a DND comp but regardless, thanks a lot to both of you - the more you know!


----------



## aesop081

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> but I believe that must be the PRes course?



What leads you to that conclusion ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

And the follow up.....

Basic Intelligence Officer PT 1(DL)	DP1	REG/PRES	1/Sep/09	11/Sep/09
Basic Intelligence Officer  PT 2	DP1	REG/PRES             20/May/09 14/Aug/09
Basic Intelligence Officer  PT 2	DP1	REG/PRES	5/Jan/10	8/Apr/10


All straight from the National Calendar.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

What exactly do TOW Gunner's do?


----------



## HItorMiss

They TOW guns clearly....  ;D

TOW is a wired guided anti-tank missile.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Oh alright I thought it was like an abbreviation for something lol, yea I definitely don't want to TOW gun's....


----------



## dangerboy

Be advised TOW has switched over from an Infantry task to an Armoured task, so as an Infantry soldier the chance of getting a TOW course in the future is very small.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

What about Reconnaissance Patrolman, what is your view on that, I've heard it's a pretty hard course but what do they exactly do, I know they like gather intel and like scope out the areas but I'm sure there's more to it..


----------



## HItorMiss

SITM

I am sorry the first part of my answer above was a joke. a TOW gunner is the person who fires and guides the TOW missile onto the tank to kill it. I thought that the second part of my reply would have cleared that up but I guess it was rather vague.

Recce Patrolman are generally the best the Battalion has to offer and it takes a lot of hard work just to get slated for the course let alone passing it. I would suggest to you that focus more on BMQ and BIQ and less on the future. What comes, comes but you have to work to get to the point where anything cool will come to you.

For the record a Recce Patrolman work in small teams behind the enemy or at least in front of the advancing Battalion and gather Int and provide situation updates so that friendly forces do not walk into something they did not expect.

NOTE: This is a very generalised description and no means all encompassing.


----------



## IntlBr

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What leads you to that conclusion ?



Sorry about the lateness of my reply - I was led to that conclusion by the recruiter who had told me that the INT-O course was _much_ larger.  I believe I was inititally told that it was in the order of 8 months, so I had to assume that the course being described here was the shorter, PRes version as that is generally what is done in order to accomodate the time that most PRes types have to go on course.  I say this as a former Mo!

That said, the info provided here has been as ever, spot on.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> SITM
> 
> I am sorry the first part of my answer above was a joke. a TOW gunner is the person who fires and guides the TOW missile onto the tank to kill it. I thought that the second part of my reply would have cleared that up but I guess it was rather vague.
> 
> Recce Patrolman are generally the best the Battalion has to offer and it takes a lot of hard work just to get slated for the course let alone passing it. I would suggest to you that focus more on BMQ and BIQ and less on the future. What comes, comes but you have to work to get to the point where anything cool will come to you.
> 
> For the record a Recce Patrolman work in small teams behind the enemy or at least in front of the advancing Battalion and gather Int and provide situation updates so that friendly forces do not walk into something they did not expect.
> 
> NOTE: This is a very generalised description and no means all encompassing.




No worries about the TOW answer you gave me, I should have realized after the second part you said, I guess I'm a little slow lol but yea I agree I'll just concentrate on getting my BMQ and my BIQ finished and go from there. Thanks for all the information though I appreciate it.


Dylan


----------



## Mosher

Was wondering  about unarmed combat instructor?? Is there no coarse for that? What qualifications do you need and how do you go about it?


----------



## dangerboy

Mosher said:
			
		

> Was wondering  about unarmed combat instructor?? Is there no coarse for that? What qualifications do you need and how do you go about it?


The course is CQCI (Close Quarter Combat Instructor) and the prerequisites are you have to be PLQ qualified, as for how you get it like most courses you are selected by your chain of command or they ask if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## Mosher

Awesome. Thank you for your help. Whats PLQ though? Sorry, i'm very new to this.


----------



## George Wallace

Mosher said:
			
		

> Awesome. Thank you for your help. Whats PLQ though? Sorry, i'm very new to this.



Usually that is an indication that you do not have the qualification.

Primary Leadership Qualification.  The course you will have to take to become an Instructor, and be promoted to MCpl.


----------



## PMedMoe

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Usually that is an indication that you do not have the qualification.



Yes, George, like not even being in yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Mosher said:
			
		

> Everything is done. My medical cleared. And they said that as soon as my file gets back from where it was approved i will get a call with a start date. Which i would think would be late this week.


----------



## Mosher

Whats it matter if im not in yet. I start my bmq april 13th. And thats the direction i would like to go. I don't know how else im suppose to learn without asking questions. No aggrivation intended.

Thank you for answering though, i appreciate it.

Edit: I understand it might be frustrating to get asked all the same questions over again by uneducated newbies like myself. But i feel in my opinion that alot of people around this forum like to put others down. People do have feelings and we are all just here to learn. Not an attack, just my opinion. If ive crossed any lines by saying this, feel free to ban me. 

Sorry for any harshness that may have been applied.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Usually that is an indication that you do not have the qualification.
> 
> Primary Leadership Qualification.  The course you will have to take to become an Instructor, and be promoted appointed to MCpl.



Corrected your quote George

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Mosher said:
			
		

> Whats it matter if im not in yet. I start my bmq april 13th. And thats the direction i would like to go. I don't know how else im suppose to learn without asking questions. No aggrivation intended.
> 
> Thank you for answering though, i appreciate it.
> 
> Edit: I understand it might be frustrating to get asked all the same questions over again by uneducated newbies like myself. But i feel in my opinion that alot of people around this forum like to put others down. People do have feelings and we are all just here to learn. Not an attack, just my opinion. If ive crossed any lines by saying this, feel free to ban me.
> 
> Sorry for any harshness that may have been applied.



You have a steep learning curve ahead of you.  Also, if you want to play this game, you will land up loosing.  Your instructors will be "Harsh" (in your words) on you; not the other way around.  If you want to comment on others, please remember to look in the mirror if you are doing so.  Seems to me you are doing exactly what you claim/feel others are doing to you.  As a Recruit, you are definitely going to experience a lot worse than you think you are experiencing here and if you decide to lip off, you will have sealed your own fate.   You will not like the outcome.


----------



## Mosher

I apologize, i in no way meant to put anyone down. And i should have checked to whom i was speaking to before responding. I appreciate the responses to my answers. And in no way will lip off to any of my superiors. Thank you for pointing that out. Lesson learned.

I do however want to persue the close quarters combat instructor in the future, and am wondering when i would take the PLQ coarse. Is it instead, before or after MOC. I start my BMQ on the 13th of april and am very excited. Any help will be appreciated. Again sorry for the tone.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mosher said:
			
		

> I do however want to persue the close quarters combat instructor in the future, and am wondering when i would take the PLQ coarse. Is it instead, before or after MOC. I start my BMQ on the 13th of april and am very excited. Any help will be appreciated. Again sorry for the tone.



PLQ is part of your DP 2 Period, will take you a while to get there. Usually you take if after your QL5 course.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mosher said:
			
		

> Whats it matter if im not in yet. I start my bmq april 13th.



Well, my comment was directed at George, not you.  I was indicating to him that you don't know what PLQ is because you're not even in the CF yet.  Trust me, you will know what it is long before you have to go on it.  As we said to another new, eager member here, concentrate on your BMQ and trades training and don't start worrying now about things that are probably years in the future.

By the way, my remark was also not meant to insult you.  Now, relax and try not to get offended so easily.


----------



## Mosher

Okay, sorry, i am easily offended sometimes and can take things the wrong way.

But yes my fiance works at DND and keeps telling me not to look so far in the future and focus on now. But for some reason can't help but to plan for my future. I am super excited about my new career in the works.


----------



## aesop081

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Now, relax and try not to get offended so easily.



Not his fault. He still has "feelings".

 :


----------



## dustinm

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Not his fault. He still has "feelings".
> 
> :



Cyborganizer: I can streamline any procedure, except this thing you call "love".
Homer: Aww, poor Cyborganizer.

Edit: Nothing wrong with having feelings, as long as they're managed at the appropriate time, no?


----------



## dustinm

Sorry to double-post, but I have something relevant to ask this time.

Is there some reference (DIN or otherwise) that lists who is eligible to go on certain courses? 

For instance, I believe only Infantry and Armoured are eligible to go on the Recce Patrolman's Course, while other courses are only open to the Combat Arms, or even only one or two MOCs (Engineering and Ammo Tech WRT to IEDD, for instance.)

I imagine particular courses who get showcased via a CANFORGEN would list their eligibility (ie the Source Collector course), but I'm guessing not every available course gets a CANFORGEN written about it.


----------



## aesop081

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I believe only Infantry and Armoured are eligible to go on the Recce Patrolman's Course,



That is incorrect.



> but I'm guessing not every available course gets a CANFORGEN written about it.



You have guessed correctly. Each course that runs sends out a message calling for nominations from units for whom the qualification applies. That message is not adress to everyone in the CF and thus not a CANFORGEN.


----------



## Jammer

Your respective career shop will load you on career crses as you merit them. this is done through MITE.
In the Sigs world the Bde/Formation Chief Comm Op will push out request for nominations for OSQs through the CoC.
In Bns and Regiments the RSMs handle this on the advice of SSM/CSMs


----------



## dustinm

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is incorrect.



Sorry, just an example off memory. Good to know I'm wrong on that count though 



> You have guessed correctly. Each course that runs sends out a message calling for nominations from units for whom the qualification applies. That message is not adress to everyone in the CF and thus not a CANFORGEN.



Oh, that's great to know. One of my concerns was that during my career (er, if I get a career) I'd miss out on courses I might enjoy because I wouldn't hear about them. Thanks for the clarifications! 



			
				Jammer said:
			
		

> Your respective career shop will load you on career crses as you merit them. this is done through MITE.
> In the Sigs world the Bde/Formation Chief Comm Op will push out request for nominations for OSQs through the CoC.
> In Bns and Regiments the RSMs handle this on the advice of SSM/CSMs



"MITE" is a new acronym to me....Google says it's "Military Individual Training and Education." That's one more section I suppose I'll need to look out for. Thanks for the info!

Edit to fix nested quotes.


----------



## Jammer

Don't worry about MITE. You have nothing to do with this.
Just worry about getting through BMQ.


----------



## dustinm

Jammer said:
			
		

> Don't worry about MITE. You have nothing to do with this.
> Just worry about getting through BMQ.



Yes, I understand. I'm just a bit forward thinking. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## aesop081

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> One of my concerns was that during my career (er, if I get a career) I'd miss out on courses I might enjoy because I wouldn't hear about them. Thanks for the clarifications!



Let me clarify things for you further. Course solicitation messages are not sent to members. They are sent through the CoC to unit training sections. You may very well never be told that a course is available because the unit has already decided who would be going on it or because the unit decided it was not sending any names for it.

Units dont generaly load people on courses because they might "enjoy it". if the unit has a need for someone with that qualification and if the unit does not have other priorities, they may send people on course.

Even if there is a need and the unit wants to send you, that doesnt equal to you getting on course.


----------



## dustinm

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Let me clarify things for you further. Course solicitation messages are not sent to members. They are sent through the CoC to unit training sections. You may very well never be told that a course is available because the unit has already decided who would be going on it or because the unit decided it was not sending any names for it.
> 
> Units dont generaly load people on courses because they might "enjoy it". if the unit has a need for someone with that qualification and if the unit does not have other priorities, they may send people on course.
> 
> Even if there is a need and the unit wants to send you, that doesnt equal to you getting on course.



I understand; when I said courses I might enjoy, I meant it with the usual caveat of "if it's also in the Forces' needs and the stars are aligned and the dice rolled right, etc. etc."


----------



## Jammer

There are a lot of courses I would have "enjoyed" going on. My PLQ (L) in Shilo during the dead of a Manitoba winter was not one of them!


----------



## 21trucker

Looking for a listing of course dates on the DIN? Where could i find it, if there is one?


----------



## dapaterson

Army courses?  CF Courses?  Trade specific courses?

A whole lot of info out there; a better identification of what you require would let someone filter it.


One place to start is the school where the course would be offered, for example, for a QL6A MSE Op, look at CFSAL's site.


----------



## KingofKeys

Where are the engineering courses? Do Engineering Officers get to take any advanced courses? Any comments would be helpful!


----------



## George Wallace

CFSME in Gagetown.

No.


----------



## combatbuddha

Shaun said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> Do you have the DIN link for the courses?  I'm assuming a memo through the chain of command is how one would get onto the mentioned courses?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shaun




Have your boss forward your name up the chain to your Ops and Training Pers to be nominated through MITE. That is how most courses get loaded unless they come down as a fastball.


----------



## combatbuddha

This must have been filtered as I do not see any of the CFSEME courses listed. Yes CFSEME is an Army school that falls under CTC.


----------



## Michael OLeary

combatbuddha said:
			
		

> This must have been filtered as I do not see any of the CFSEME courses listed. Yes CFSEME is an Army school that falls under CTC.



As has been stated repeatedly through the thread, the list is what was available WHEN IT WAS POSTED.  Please feel free to compile a full list of CFSEME courses to add to the thread.


----------



## OttawaLoneWolf

Hey guys ! is there any course call Mirror Image ? basically it is a course that teach u characteristic and tactic of our enemies Timi Taliban !


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I have a question..Being a Sig op do you have course's available to you such as the para course or sniper course etc.??


----------



## agc

Printed off a new copy of my MPRR today, and noticed I have a new entry in my training history that I have no idea about.

"300077 Career Path Mod 3 Skill Assesm" and it is for a date I was in the office.

Neither google or the DWAN search yielded any result.  Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Rheostatic

Anyone know where I can find a list of national qualification codes (in particular, for driving related courses)?



			
				agc said:
			
		

> Printed off a new copy of my MPRR today, and noticed I have a new entry in my training history that I have no idea about.
> 
> "300077 Career Path Mod 3 Skill Assesm" and it is for a date I was in the office.
> 
> Neither google or the DWAN search yielded any result.  Does anyone know what this is?


 DIN search suggests it's a course from the School of Public Service.


----------



## Fdtrucker

Try Documentum = 02 Armour  - 06 D & M them LFC Driver Wheel. On the cover page of the TP has Mod 1 , Mod 2 Common, Mod 3 LUVW, Mod 4 LSVW and LUVW MilCOT, Mod 5 MLVW and Mod 6 Trailer. If you are looking for either MSVS MilCOT or HLVW it is under the D & M. A vehs are aslo under Documentum there.


----------



## DominikEthier

Yeahh! nice list, I was just looking for one and bam!!


----------



## PuckChaser

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can find a list of national qualification codes (in particular, for driving related courses)?



The only one I can remember off the top of my head is Bison Driver is AGMP.


----------



## Rheostatic

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> Try Documentum = 02 Armour  - 06 D & M them LFC Driver Wheel. On the cover page of the TP has Mod 1 , Mod 2 Common, Mod 3 LUVW, Mod 4 LSVW and LUVW MilCOT, Mod 5 MLVW and Mod 6 Trailer. If you are looking for either MSVS MilCOT or HLVW it is under the D & M. A vehs are aslo under Documentum there.


Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

How about course list for those of us lowly soldiers who aren't at the pointy end.  Keep getting asked by CoC what courses i'd like...but there's no funkin information readily available to us.


----------



## PuckChaser

Theres an Army Course calender available on DIN, lists almost all courses with a 4 letter code, where they are, and when they are being run.


----------



## George Wallace

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> How about course list for those of us lowly soldiers who aren't at the pointy end.  Keep getting asked by CoC what courses i'd like...but there's no funkin information readily available to us.



 ???

What does having the Army Courses List have to do with what courses you would like to have?  If you need a PLQ, 6A, 6B, etc. put them down.  If you want a Safe Backing Crse, a DDC Crse, Dangerous Goods, Safety Management Crse, etc. ask for one.  If you want a Jump Crse, a Mtn Warfare Crse, Demolitin Instructor Crse, Air Brake and LAV III D&M Crses, etc. ask for them.  Knowing the dates that a Crse is being run is usually too late to submit your name.  The Army Course List is just a guide, and often not updated.  Ask around amongst your peers in your unit as to what some of the 'jammy' courses are that could help your career progression and list them.   Don't rely on some partial list that may not have all the Crses the CF runs listed.


----------



## George Wallace

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Theres an Army Course calender available on DIN, lists almost all courses with a 4 letter code, where they are, and when they are being run.



Note the words "almost all courses".  Not all the courses you may want are "Army".  Not all the Crses you want are managed by the people putting out this list.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

I never asked for DATES...you can re-read my post.

you can't ask for courses you don't know are offered.

Other then the flashy cool sounding courses like para, and a couple others, as well as the run of the mill ones such as DDC, QL5, PLQ etc, I can't say I know of many other courses, so it would be nice to know WHAT courses are actually offered, as well as WHO can attend them, and WHAT are the requirements to actually REALISTICALLY be considered.

and I didnt mean army specific, as I don't wear a green beanie, and i'm a log.


----------



## dapaterson

If you look on the DIN under Chief of Military Personnel -> Director General Military Personnel -> Director Personnel Generation Requirements you can find a "Specifications" link.  It's a searchable database for every qual that exists in the CF, active or not.  Am amusing read some evenings...


(EDIT to correct name of DPGR - that'll teach me to do things quickly from memory...)


----------



## PuckChaser

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> and I didnt mean army specific, as I don't wear a green beanie, and i'm a log.



Well, now you've actually given people information to help you out. Maybe if you even provided people with what trade you are, they can assist you even further. Though I doubt there's a course for attitude adjustment.

Maybe your supervisor is using it as professional development for you to find trade-related courses to ask for.


----------



## George Wallace

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> I never asked for DATES...you can re-read my post.



 ???

If you are addressing that to me, I said nothing about dates......You can re-read my post.




			
				Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> you can't ask for courses you don't know are offered.



 :

I can tell you now that all of us have been asked what courses we would like and we have never been given a list of everything that is offered in the CF.  That list is too long and constantly changing.  SO; ONCE AGAIN......IF YOU WANT A COURSE, ANY COURSE, THAT THE CF OFFERS, OR MAY OFFER, THEN TELL YOUR BOSS THAT WHEN (S)HE ASKS.   IT IS THAT SIMPLE.



			
				Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Other then the flashy cool sounding courses like para, and a couple others, as well as the run of the mill ones such as DDC, QL5, PLQ etc, I can't say I know of many other courses, so it would be nice to know WHAT courses are actually offered, as well as WHO can attend them, and WHAT are the requirements to actually REALISTICALLY be considered.
> 
> and I didnt mean army specific, as I don't wear a green beanie, and i'm a log.



And I have already answered that in previous posts.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

I fail to see how asking for information and pointing out faulty logic makes me have a bad attitude.

the faulty logic being just ask for courses, you don't need a list.  Am I the only one who gets that you can't ask for what you don't know exists? its like someone at clothing asking a brand new recruit (aka has no military kit at all) what they need, they've never seen any of it, their buddies don't have any of it either, they know nothing...they'll just give you a blank stare. 

Thanks for that link for the DIN, that will help greatly though.


----------



## AmmoTech90

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you are addressing that to me, I said nothing about dates......You can re-read my post.



Actually you did:



> Knowing the dates that a Crse is being run is usually too late to submit your name.






> I can tell you now that all of us have been asked what courses we would like and we have never been given a list of everything that is offered in the CF.


  

Wrong, as a Pte/Cpl I was given a long list of courses, told look it over and don't be an idiot about what I ask for.  As a supervisor I maintain a list of available courses.  Just because you or your supervisors were not willing to do that work does not mean other are not.



> SO; ONCE AGAIN......IF YOU WANT A COURSE, ANY COURSE, THAT THE CF OFFERS, OR MAY OFFER, THEN TELL YOUR BOSS THAT WHEN (S)HE ASKS.   IT IS THAT SIMPLE.



Tell them what?  That the OP wants any course possible?  That's a quick way to show a bunch of indifference to your career planning.


----------



## aesop081

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Just because you or your supervisors were not willing to do that work does not mean other are not.



+1

I not only maintain a list of available courses for my troops but i also keep tabs on the schedules of the various schools so that i can keep an eye out for solicitation messages. I keeep my troops informed of upcoming serials and push their names up as appropriate, based on unit needs and availability of the member. Having done a large number of these courses myself, i make a good source of information for the troops.



> Tell them what?  That the OP wants any course possible?  That's a quick way to show a bunch of indifference to your career planning.



Thats a quick way to end up on a course you wont like.


----------



## Rheostatic

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Theres an Army Course calender available on DIN, lists almost all courses with a 4 letter code, where they are, and when they are being run.


Got a link? LFCA had something like what you're describing, but they stopped publishing it earlier this year.


----------



## George Wallace

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Got a link? LFCA had something like what you're describing, but they stopped publishing it earlier this year.



Goto          Home (LFCMS) > LFDTS > CTC Gagetown > Army National Calendar 


It is at the top of the left hand col.


----------



## Rheostatic

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Goto          Home (LFCMS) > LFDTS > CTC Gagetown > Army National Calendar
> It is at the top of the left hand col.


Thanks!


----------



## StewartN

can you please post an actual link. i am having trouble finding that page.


----------



## dapaterson

StewartN said:
			
		

> can you please post an actual link. i am having trouble finding that page.



The link is DWAN only.  It changes each year.  The steps to get to the link are more useful in the long term.


----------



## StepDad

I gather that for a non-CF member, getting some of the course outlines and dates is not possible on this website and the DIN is off limits to us. Could any one tell me how long the 25 mm Basic Gunnery course is and where it says "Common" on the list, does that mean it is eventually taught to all personnel who are in a Mechanized Infantry Battalion, even those in the support companies?


----------



## AmmoTech90

Common means that any trade employed by the army can take it be loaded on it.  It does not mean that everyone gets it.


----------



## Old Sweat

StepDad said:
			
		

> I gather that for a non-CF member, getting some of the course outlines and dates is not possible on this website and the DIN is off limits to us. Could any one tell me how long the 25 mm Basic Gunnery course is and where it says "Common" on the list, does that mean it is eventually taught to all personnel who are in a Mechanized Infantry Battalion, even those in the support companies?


Remember that the LAV is used by other units besides mechanized infantry battallions.


----------



## George Wallace

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Common means that any trade employed by the army can take it be loaded on it.  It does not mean that everyone gets it.



True and false at the same time.

True that not everyone in the CF may get to be course loaded on it.  False to say that any Trade in the Army can be loaded on it.  Most courses that are called "Common" are those that a number of Trades or 'Sub-Trades' can be loaded onto.  A Common portion of a crse is taught before it splits off into different specializations.

In the officer stream, the Common Army Phase (CAP) was the Field porthion that all Army officers completed before going off to start their Armour, Infantry, Artillery, Engineer, etc. officer courses.


----------



## vonGarvin

StepDad said:
			
		

> I gather that for a non-CF member, getting some of the course outlines and dates is not possible on this website and the DIN is off limits to us. Could any one tell me how long the 25 mm Basic Gunnery course is and where it says "Common" on the list, does that mean it is eventually taught to all personnel who are in a Mechanized Infantry Battalion, even those in the support companies?


The "Turret Operator Course" is 19 training days long.  It is open to certain trades: combat arms (armoured and infantry) and combat support arms (artillery, combat engineers, etc) mostly.


----------



## dapaterson

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The "Turret Operator Course" is 19 training days long.  It is open to certain trades: combat arms (armoured and infantry) and combat support arms (artillery, combat engineers, etc) mostly.



Incorrect.  Engineers are a combat arm, as are the artillery.


----------



## vonGarvin

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Incorrect.  Engineers are a combat arm, as are the artillery.


Disagree.

Edit to add: the Australians seem to agree:



> As a combat support arm, engineers are required to be able to fight in the role of infantry.




But if the engineers and artillerymen wish to consider themselves as part of that élite club, that's fine by me.  (Though I think that the artillery are already pretty "cocky", but they have good reason to be: they provide pretty awesome combat support.  And so too the engineers.  Ubique! )  ;D


----------



## dapaterson

Technoviking said:
			
		

> But if the engineers and artillerymen wish to consider themselves as part of that élite club, that's fine by me.  (Though I think that the artillery are already pretty "cocky", but they have good reason to be: they provide pretty awesome combat support.  And so too the engineers.  Ubique! )  ;D



I suppose, in a pinch, one could refer to Canadian doctrine.  For example, perhaps a quick review of "Land Operations", dated 2008-01-01, might be in order.  B-GL-300-001/FP-001.  Chapter 1.  Para 2e (page 1-5):



> Combat Arms. The term “combat arms” is a colloquial term that refers to a
> slightly wider description of “combat elements.” It includes armour, infantry, field
> engineers, and artillery.


----------



## vonGarvin

Oh, sure, "doctrine" ;D

I guess then I have to divert you from the "colloquial" in para "e" to the "definitive" in paragraphs "a" and "b":


> a. Combat Elements. Combat (cbt) elements consist of those elements that engage the enemy directly. They fight and typically employ direct fire weapons and manoeuvre, and include armour, infantry, and direct fire units. They are considered ground manoeuvre forces.
> 
> b. Combat Support Elements. Combat support (cbt sp) elements consist of those elements that provide fire support, operational assistance, and enablers to combat elements through designated command and control and fire support relationships. Cbt sp elements include fire support, air defence, reconnaissance, combat engineer, some electronic warfare elements, and some aviation assets. They may be referred to as simply support elements.


So, in short, "combat arm" is passé, and I amend my earlier post to read:
"The Turret Operator Course is 19 training days, and open to all Combat Elements and certain Combat Support Elements".


(and there was much rejoicing)


----------



## dapaterson

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, sure, "doctrine" ;D
> 
> I guess then I have to divert you from the "colloquial" in para "e" to the "definitive" in paragraphs "a" and "b":So, in short, "combat arm" is passé, and I amend my earlier post to read:
> "The Turret Operator Course is 19 training days, and open to all Combat Elements and certain Combat Support Elements".
> 
> 
> (and there was much rejoicing)



An infantry officer with a casual disregard for doctrine.


You are PPCLI, right?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Disagree.
> 
> Edit to add: the Australians seem to agree:
> 
> 
> But if the engineers and artillerymen wish to consider themselves as part of that élite club, that's fine by me.  (Though I think that the artillery are already pretty "cocky", but they have good reason to be: they provide pretty awesome combat support. Ubique!   And so too the engineers.  Ubique!  Chimo!)  ;D



There fixed that one for you.......


----------



## PanaEng

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> There fixed that one for you.......


There was no need to "fix" that... 
(look at your collar dogs)
although we do like Chimo to differentiate from those other everywhere guys.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## vonGarvin

PanaEng said:
			
		

> although we do like Chimo to differentiate from those other everywhere guys.


I thought that "Ubique" for the engineers meant "everywhere", and for the artillery, it meant "all over the place"?  

;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I thought that "Ubique" for the engineers meant "everywhere", and for the artillery, it meant "all over the place"?
> 
> ;D



You would be right...........


----------



## sappermcfly

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Disagree.
> 
> Edit to add: the Australians seem to agree:
> 
> 
> But if the engineers and artillerymen wish to consider themselves as part of that élite club, that's fine by me.  (Though I think that the artillery are already pretty "cocky", but they have good reason to be: they provide pretty awesome combat support.  And so too the engineers.  Ubique! )  ;D



1. Who cares what the Australians think
2. Infantry and armoured,  "elite?" thats a good one
3. jumpers, divers, big truck drivers ( and bombs).. Yeah, engineers are definitely combat arms in my books. 
4. I have always thought that engineers can and do every combat role possible, and do not need the others as much as they need them. The only thing we don't do is artillery,but we could learn...quick.  We do infantry and we do armoured. 
5. we gave the air force their start as well..look into it
6. In other countries , engineers are responsible for field deployed tactical nukes, the ultimate combat weapon
7. On water too.. divers/ boats. 
8. Hell they should change our motto to " By sea, air or land, and everything else in between"
9. I feel better now


----------



## vonGarvin

sappermcfly said:
			
		

> 1. Who cares what the Australians think
> 2. Infantry and armoured,  "elite?" thats a good one
> 3. jumpers, divers, big truck drivers ( and bombs).. Yeah, engineers are definitely combat arms in my books.
> 4. I have always thought that engineers can and do every combat role possible, and do not need the others as much as they need them. The only thing we don't do is artillery,but we could learn...quick.  We do infantry and we do armoured.
> 5. we gave the air force their start as well..look into it
> 6. In other countries , engineers are responsible for field deployed tactical nukes, the ultimate combat weapon
> 7. On water too.. divers/ boats.
> 8. Hell they should change our motto to " By sea, air or land, and everything else in between"
> 9. I feel better now


1.  Who cares what *you*think?  ;D
2.  Jealousy will get you nowhere.
3.  I don't see "close with" anywhere in your job description.  Verdict: support (unless you are performing your secondary role, which is our primary role, of course)
4.  You "do" armoured?  Nice.  As for need: we (the infantry and armoured) do nothing but kill the enemy.  You engineers breach the minefields so that we can go in there and finish the job (for which we are eternally grateful, by the way).  At least the artillery has "destroy" as a task, but we all know they only "close with" the mess. ;D
5.  You gave the air force their start.  Another reason to "hate" you ;D
6.  See your own question #1.  At least be consistent.
7.  Infantry and Armoured need you to cross that water, we get that, but see my point 4 (mobility support, again, thanks for that.)
8.  I thought "Ubique" as a motto would cover "everything in between"
9.  I too feel better


(Now, before I lose all my MilPoints, the above is definitely tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## sappermcfly

So what you're saying is that you want to be an engineer right? And I am right? Thanks man, I appreciate it, that was very humble of you to admit that.

hahaha


----------



## Old Sweat

We gunners find your petty squabbling soooo boring.

Just remember that there are two kinds of people, gunners and targets.


----------



## dapaterson

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> We gunners find your petty squabbling soooo boring.
> 
> Just remember that there are two kinds of people, gunners and targets.



From the dictionary:

CEP:  abbreviation.  Artillery expression meaning "Close Enough Projectile"


----------



## aesop081

sappermcfly said:
			
		

> 4. I have always thought that engineers can and do every combat role possible, and do not need the others as much as they need them.



You thought wrong.



> we do armoured.



No, you do not. Driving around AEVs and AVLBs doesnt make you "do armoured" anymore than an ammo tech doing doing EOD makes him/her 'do combat engineer".


----------



## vonGarvin

sappermcfly said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is that you want to be an engineer right? And I am right? Thanks man, I appreciate it, that was very humble of you to admit that.
> 
> hahaha


;D

Don't out me, dude!


----------



## vonGarvin

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Just remember that there are two kinds of people, gunners and targets.


_*Now*_ I know why I liked my time in mortars: I was closer to the gunners and therefore, further from the targets.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Don't out me, dude!



Just come on down to the school of booms.......


 ;D


----------



## Shamrock1

On that list it has "Ranger (U.S)" listed. Does that mean there's an opportunity to apply for advanced training with U.S Army Rangers?


----------



## MikeL

Shamrock1 said:
			
		

> On that list it has "Ranger (U.S)" listed. Does that mean there's an opportunity to apply for advanced training with U.S Army Rangers?



Infantry NCOs and Officers can attend the US Army Ranger Course, but limited spots are available each year, if any at all.  It's not really "advanced" or cool guy SOF training that you are thinking about. Ranger School more or less is a leadership course, and a tough one at that.


----------



## Shamrock1

Wow, thats really cool I didnt know the CF offered that. Yeahh I've seen a few shows on t.v about ranger school and heard lots about it, it sounds extremely difficult but thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## MikeL

Shamrock1 said:
			
		

> Wow, thats really cool I didnt know the CF offered that. Yeahh I've seen a few shows on t.v about ranger school and heard lots about it, it sounds extremely difficult but thanks for clearing that up for me!




Technically, it's the US Army offering it, not the CF.  Also theres other US courses available for CF pers to take, as well as CF courses that Americans can attend, etc.  Plus some units have gone to the US for excercises, same with having Americans came here to train with us.


----------



## Shamrock1

Nice, good stuff! Have you had the chance to do any of these American courses?


----------



## flyingfeakguy

Does anyone know if 33 Brigade runs a weekend SQ?


----------



## George Wallace

flyingfeakguy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if 33 Brigade runs a weekend SQ?



BMQ ... Yes

BMQ (L) ... Not to my knowledge.  You need to commit to full time for this course as there are long periods of Field trg that can not be done on weekends.


----------



## flyingfeakguy

thanks, it just have heard of people doing there BMQ (L) part time


----------



## Lonewolf121

I have a Question i am hoping you may be able to help me with, I am suppose to take a B.M.Q. (reserve) course on June 4Th 2011. Since the course is from the 4Th of June to the 5Th of July does that mean that i will get weekends off ?.


----------



## AgentSmith

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> I have a Question i am hoping you may be able to help me with, I am suppose to take a B.M.Q. (reserve) course on June 4Th 2011. Since the course is from the 4Th of June to the 5Th of July does that mean that i will get weekends off ?.



Weekends off depends entirely on your performance during the week and your staff. Remember, weekends on BMQ can be taken away at any time for pretty much any reason. So we can't really speculate on if you'll get weekends off or not.


----------



## Lonewolf121

Does anyone have dates for the BMQ (C) in August and the BMQ (L), if any, in sept.


----------



## Rheostatic

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Goto          Home (LFCMS) > LFDTS > CTC Gagetown > Army National Calendar
> 
> 
> It is at the top of the left hand col.


Anyone know where I can find an equivalent RCAF national-level training calendar?


----------



## TSpoon

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Infantry NCOs and Officers can attend the US Army Ranger Course, but limited spots are available each year, if any at all.  It's not really "advanced" or cool guy SOF training that you are thinking about. Ranger School more or less is a leadership course, and a tough one at that.



So it's actual Ranger school ( Benning phase,Mountain phase, Florida Phase etc.) or is it just a condensed version of the course offered to foreign-nationals ?
Also, is the UK's Commando course still offered to Canadian/other commonwealth soldiers or have they stopped doing that now ?
Thanks.


----------



## MJP

TSpoon said:
			
		

> So it's actual Ranger school ( Benning phase,Mountain phase, Florida Phase etc.) or is it just a condensed version of the course offered to foreign-nationals ?



It is the actual course.


----------



## TSpoon

Thanks for clearing that up. Do you know anything about the Commando course ?


----------



## BlueJays1985

What does DP stand for? as in DP1 and DP1.2??


----------



## dangerboy

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> What does DP stand for? as in DP1 and DP1.2??



Developmental Period


----------



## Lonewolf121

I was told that the army reserves no longer have BMQ's in the summer, anyone know if thats true, and if they do have BMQ's where and when for eastern canada this summer, thank you.


----------



## burkus2

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> I was told that the army reserves no longer have BMQ's in the summer, anyone know if thats true, and if they do have BMQ's where and when for eastern canada this summer, thank you.


Army reserves still have BMQ in the summer. They probably do not offer part time courses in the summer (at least In my area they don't). I live in Winnipeg and my BMQ is June 30 to July 30,  most likely taking place in Edmonton or Victoria. So you could end up anywhere. It's only 5 weeks unless you do BMQ Land right after, then I think it runs for 7.
Good luck!


----------

